# Cat Carrier Recommendations Please



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

I need a new cat carrier and would like some ideas please.

I am going to be going to lots of shows so need one suitable for use there, ie top opening.

Anyone able to recommend any good strong ones.

Thanks


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

The plastic coated top opening pens are good. The large ones. The cat can see out which mine prefer. Although some cats like to feel more secure in which case just pop a blanket over it. I like it as the sides are soft. On some of the plastic carriers my kitten puts his nose through the bars and it cuts him, not good when you're on the way to a show! The plastic coated ones are tough and easy to clean. What breed of cat will be travelling inside?


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Bengal and Tonkinese. Not together though different shows at different times.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

That's ok then but do get the largest one. I personally like them, easy to get the cat in and out.


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

can you recommend a retailer to get it from. shop or internet I don't mind


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I can't recommend any as mine came from the good old Coventry Market LOL.... However, if you google plastic coated wire cat carriers I'm sure you may find some good sites. Sorry can't help.


----------



## Tobycatlover (Jul 12, 2008)

If you mean the plastic coated wire ones then direct from the manufacturer is cheaper than from anywhere else

May not be the ones you are thinking of but try this link

Double Cat Baskets, Fold Flat Dog Kennels, End Opening Restrainers and Traps for Animal Rescue

Toby


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Yes, they look like the ones I mean. Alot of companys do them.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I have 4 of the largest ones of these Marchioro Clipper Tonga Kitten Carriers etc UK each with a set of wheels and a shoulder strap (sold separately). My oldest 2 are now 10 years old and nothing on them has even snapped or broken and they were used every 2 weeks when I showed avidly. Although they come easily apart - great for storage or bleaching after a trip to a show or the vets, when clipped together they are very strong.


----------

